# Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???



## feederpro (19. September 2010)

Ich hab gestern meinen ersten Hecht gefangen und jetzt wollte ich wissen wie ich den zubereiten soll|kopfkrat


----------



## silviomopp (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

schau mal 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198870



da mußte mal bissl lesen, stehen einige Möglichkeiten zu dem Thema...


----------



## feederpro (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Also den fisch backen? Rezept?


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Das hier ist ziemlich simpel und trotzdem Lecker,
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/330211115712441/Hecht-auf-Gemuesebett.html

15 Minuten vor Ende noch ein paar schöne Schinkenstreifen 
über den Hecht gelegt und warten bis die knusprig sind.


----------



## NickAdams (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Salzen, panieren und kurz in Butter anbacken!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Mal ein Diätrezept :q:

Den Hecht gut innen und außen salzen, dann die Rückenflosse mit einer Schere abtrennen.

Den Rücken mit feingehackten Zwiebeln, Butterflocken und Emmentaler dick belegen, den Rest Zwiebeln um den Fisch verteilen.

Dann ab in den Backofen und je nach Größe bei 200 Grad ca. 45 Minuten bis 1,25 Stunden braten. Wenn die Zwiebeln auf dem Backblech gut gebräunt sind, etwas trockenen Wein (weiß) aufgießen. Ab und an den Bratensaft über den Hecht gießen. Bei Bedarf mehr Wein aufgießen.

Zum Ende der Bratzeit mehr Temperatur geben, so dass der Rücken schön bräunt. Hecht dann vom Blech nehmen, den Sud in einem Topf auffangen (nicht vergessen, alles mit einem Schaber vom Blech mit runter zu kratzen), Kapern, einem ganzen Bund klein gehackter Petersilie und etwas Sardellenpaste zusetzen, noch etwas Wein und einen Becher Sahne zugeben, alles noch mal aufkochen und bei Bedarf mit gestäubtem Mehl binden. Nachwürzen ist meist nicht nötig.

Dann alles servieren, als Beilage eignen sich Bandnudeln und auch Salzkartoffeln. 
Wohl bekomms!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

|rolleyes Hört sich lecker an Kohlmeise werd wohl mal wieder auf Hecht und mal nachkochen

@Feederpro Vom Räucherofen möchte ich dir auf alle Fälle abraten da is Hecht nicht der Knaller wird schnell trocken würd auch sagen Pfanne oder in den Ofen damit

gr Andreas


----------



## Florian1980 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Da hecht anscheinend schnell trocken wird, kommen bei mir auch immer Speck und Zwiebeln in die Bauchhöhle. Mit oder ohne Alufolie im Backofen ist dann geschmackssache...


----------



## Colophonius (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Hey
Erstmal Petri zum ersten Hecht  

Auch sehr lecker und einfach:
Hecht filetieren, in schöne Stücke schneiden, in viel Butter gold-braun braten, dazu noch nen bisschen Speck und schmecken lassen


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

moin,

ich verwerte meine hechte aufgrund der gräten fast auschließlich, indem ich sie zu fischfrikadellen oder hechtklößchen zubereite. goggle nach passenden rezepten. du kannst aber auch  grätenfreie fliets zaubern.
guck mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM

den rest macht ne grätenpinzette.

guten hunger
achim


----------



## schadstoff (20. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Schaust du hier 

Die letzten 2 Jahre gabs immer eins von mir ....auf das dieses Jahr darf sich noch gefreut werden 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161130

Und hier .... beide schmeckt Top 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140889


----------



## ulf (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> [...]
> den rest macht ne grätenpinzette.


 
Hallo

Keine Chance beim Hecht. Da geht im rohen Zustand gar nix mit Gräten ziehen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Mal ne Frage, würds gehn wenn ich den Hecht in Stücke schneide, ihn mit Speck umwickel und ihn in viel Butter anbrate?


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, würds gehn wenn ich den Hecht in Stücke schneide, ihn mit Speck umwickel und ihn in viel Butter anbrate?


 
Brate ihn in Öl und gib kurz vor Schluß etwas Butter dazu. Sonst kann es Dir passieren, dass die Butter schwarz wird. Ist dann kein toller Geschmack mehr.

Oder nimm Butterschmalz oder geklärte Butter zum Braten.

wenn Du den Hecht auf den Punkt brätst, er also noch ganz leicht glasig ist in der Mitte, kannst Du auf den Speck verzichten - er ist dann nicht trocken. Bedenke: Tot ist er schon, er muß in der Pfanne nicht ein zweites Mal sterben.


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Hecht in Speckstreifen, lecker. Einfach mal nach dem Rezept googlen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Perfekt, dann darf nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder ein Hecht mit nachhause 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Hansa-Fan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Keine Chance beim Hecht. Da geht im rohen Zustand gar nix mit Gräten ziehen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf




seh ich anders ulf, aber sei's drum, bei der gezeigten art des filetierens hast du eh fast schieres fleisch.

gruss achim


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Vielleicht eines noch:

Bei Hechten ab 70-75 cm kann es Sinn machen, das Filet nochmals waagrecht zu trennen und so aus einem dicken 2 dünnere Filets zu machen. Mach ich bei Hechten und Zandern so. Der Vorteil ist, dass dünnere Filets Salz und Gewürze viel besser annehmen.


----------



## Kistenmann (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

@all
Das ist doch immer wieder schön, so viele gute Tipps zu bekommen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ans Wasser kommen und den nächsten Hecht verhaften!
Mir läuft da schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen |wavey:


----------



## Seestern91 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hansa-fan. Nachdem man die Filets durch den Wolf gedreht hat, merkt man keine Gräten mehr. Wenn ich genügend Hack hab, geb ich noch ein Ei dazu, Pfeffer, Salz (aber nicht zuviel, denn der Speck, der dazu kommt, ist auch salzig). eine Zwiebel noch  und dann schön in Butter anbraten.... Lecker.... (den Speck und die Zwiebel kann mana uch durch den Wolf drehen, wenn man mag)

Am besten zuerst eine kleine Probe vorbraten und probieren, obs schmeckt.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was soll ich mit dem hecht machen???*

_


Seestern91 schrieb:



			Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hansa-fan. Nachdem man die Filets durch den Wolf gedreht hat, merkt man keine Gräten mehr. Wenn ich genügend Hack hab, geb ich noch ein Ei dazu, Pfeffer, Salz (aber nicht zuviel, denn der Speck, der dazu kommt, ist auch salzig). eine Zwiebel noch und dann schön in Butter anbraten.... Lecker.... (den Speck und die Zwiebel kann mana uch durch den Wolf drehen, wenn man mag)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Seestern91 schrieb:


> _Am besten zuerst eine kleine Probe vorbraten und probieren, obs schmeckt._




mach ich fast genauso (speck ist wichtig), ich runde die sache allerdings noch mit petersilie, *etwas* räucherfisch (schillerlocke) und einem hauch von knoblauch ab. probiers mal.

gruss achim


----------

